# Bangkok/Thailand Raw Vegan Meetup Group



## savagen (Jan 31, 2010)

Meet others interested in a Raw Vegan lifestyle near you! Come to a local Meetup to have fun, share raw vegan food meals, and discuss diet and health issues. Or maybe you are curious how this conscious choice of the food you eat affects the environment, animals, your energy level, your focus, your ageing process and how often you get sick.

We aim to provide information, education and support for people interested in changing or transiting to a raw vegan diet.

We continue to collaborate with other vegan, animal welfare and raw groups, societies and organisations to ensure we can provide the support necessary to contribute to the growing vegan community.

Everybody is welcome here whatever your current diet, come along, we'd love to hear your views and thoughts. 

Can't post URL so google search raw vegan bangkok and you will find us!


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

savagen said:


> Meet others interested in a Raw Vegan lifestyle near you! Come to a local Meetup to have fun, share raw vegan food meals, and discuss diet and health issues. Or maybe you are curious how this conscious choice of the food you eat affects the environment, animals, your energy level, your focus, your ageing process and how often you get sick.
> 
> We aim to provide information, education and support for people interested in changing or transiting to a raw vegan diet.
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, why "raw" vegan diet? Not being critical, just interested. I'm a piscian (eat veg and seafood/fish only) for over 20 years now. Is the cooking an issue for you? 

PS: Assuming this isn't a business or money making scheme, and just a meet up event, then I will post the URL for you - please PM me (you may need 5 posts to PM, you have 4 at the moment).


----------



## savagen (Jan 31, 2010)

*Raw Vegan*

I'm not 100% raw vegan, but the theory is that as soon as you heat food over 40 degrees, then the nutrient content is compromised. I find that, in general, the more raw food that I eat, the better that I feel. There are a few books around that I would be happy to lend you if you want to have a read? You can always come down to a raw food picnic and see what you think!


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I would guess it takes more work for the stomach juices to break down uncooked vegitables, so you would feel fuller for longer and possibly burn more calories in the process. I guess we also tend to add things when we cook, like oil, sugar, salt and sauces containing all the above and more.

I live up in Chiang Mai, so its doubtful I could make it down to BKK, but its an interesting subject. I have some Indian friends that are Janist and only eat vegitable that grow above ground and that have fallen (not picked). They also tend to eat raw or lightly boiled. They also have frequent fasting days where only water is allowed (sometimes for several days at a time). Though I feel this is somewhat Ascetic and spiritual rather than dietary.


----------



## savagen (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a quote from one of the Raw Food websites (saves me writing it out):

_A Raw food diet is based on eating whole, live, nutritionally-dense organic uncooked and un-processed foods as a large percentage of your diet. When 75-100% of your total food consumption is raw food, you are a raw foodist. At that rate it is believed that your body's own elimination system can eliminate all or most of the toxins in the cooked portion of your diet. When you eat more cooked food you are eating toxins faster than your body canget rid of them so they back up causing dis-ease. Heating food above 118 degrees F. is believed to destroy valuable enzymes in food that can assist in digestion and health.

Cooking is also known to diminish the nutritional value of food, but where did the nutrients go? They don't diappear - instead, the heat actually causes chemical changes in your food creating many of the carcinogens, mutagens, free-radicals and other toxins that are associated with many of today's diseases, from diabetes and arthritis to heart disease and cancer._


----------

